# Receptor FM con TDA 7000.



## mastropiero (Dic 31, 2010)

Este es un receptor de FM Superheterodino , simple y fácil de realizar . Por eso , me dispongo a ello .
Dicen los dicentes que trabaja bastante bien y que con la sintonia por diodo varicap , aumenta mucho la sensibilidad .
Por ahora adelanto el esquema .


----------



## lsedr (Ene 1, 2011)

si es buen receptor. Aqui mi foto. http://www.4shared.com/photo/Ljfro018/TDA7000.html


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 1, 2011)

mastropiero dijo:


> Este es un receptor de FM Superheterodino , simple y fácil de realizar . Por eso , me dispongo a ello .
> Dicen los dicentes que trabaja bastante bien y que con la sintonia por diodo varicap , aumenta mucho la sensibilidad .
> Por ahora adelanto el esquema .



No creo que el diodo varicap aumente la sensibilidad, talvez y creo es lo que querias decir aumente la ESTABILIDAD, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Rodo2012 (Ene 1, 2011)

Si lo armas, tiene que ser directamente en PCB, porque en protoboard su funcionamiento es muy defectuoso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 1, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> No creo que el diodo varicap aumente la sensibilidad, talvez y creo es lo que querias decir aumente la ESTABILIDAD


No es que aumente la sensibilidad, pero con un pote de 10 vueltas podés sintonizar sin ningún problema, cosa que con un capacitor variable es poco menos que imposible (usando ese esquema).
La estabilidad solo depende de la tensión de alimentación de la rama del varicap y de que tan buena sea la antena...


----------



## claudio230 (Ene 1, 2011)

eso seria entonces SELECTIVIDAD


----------



## mastropiero (Ene 1, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> No es que aumente la sensibilidad, pero con un pote de 10 vueltas podés sintonizar sin ningún problema, cosa que con un capacitor variable es poco menos que imposible (usando ese esquema).
> La estabilidad solo depende de la tensión de alimentación de la rama del varicap y de que tan buena sea la antena...



¿Pote de 10 vueltas? ...  (TOMO NOTA)
Ezavalla si ves algo que no cuadra lo dices .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 1, 2011)

mastropiero dijo:


> ¿Pote de 10 vueltas? ...  (TOMO NOTA)


Ojo que es caro!...debe valer como $50.00 (el de plástico con eje de plástico marca Bourns), pero con ese pude seleccionar todas las emisoras FM de San Juan. Con el capacitor variable era IMPOSIBLE!!!! y con un pote común...andaba pero costaba mucho sintonizar algunas emisoras.



mastropiero dijo:


> Ezaballa si ves algo que no cuadra lo dices .


Ufa! tendría que revisar el esquema, y te va a costar conseguir el varicap BB105, pero buscalo por que lo suelen tener por ahí medio perdido...

Hay un módulo de marca ARTEKIT (de la época de la inquisición ) que ya viene armado con todo listo para conectarle el pote, la alimentación y el amplificador de audio. El número de modelo es el 568....y yo lo rescaté de una venta de cosas viejas y me costó $5.00...mas barato que el chip solo  . A este lo tengo guardado, pero no lo he probado...

También hay un PCB de ARIES cuyo número no recuerdo pero lo puse alguna vez en el foro (buscalo), y es de fibra de vidrio y doble faz...muy bueno...pero A MI JUICIO tiene un error el ruteo del PCB, que se soluciona cortando una pista y poniendo un puentencito de cable a otra pista. Con ese cambio a mi anduvo joya...y si lo conseguís, chiflame y te paso una foto del PCB modificado.


----------



## exetv (Ene 1, 2011)

amigos son los trimpot multivueltas los que mencionan? saludos para todos y feliz año!!!


----------



## mastropiero (Ene 1, 2011)

Bueno ...
Ya tengo los componentes sobre las pistas del fotolito . ¡Ya queda menos! .



exetv dijo:


> amigos son los trimpot multivueltas los que mencionan? saludos para todos y feliz año!!!



Esto es de lo hablamos .
Un potenciómetro normal , solo que multivuelta .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 1, 2011)

Seee...pero buscá los potes con eje de plástico, que además de ser mas económicos no permiten el "acople" de la mano.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 1, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Seee...pero buscá los potes con eje de plástico, que además de ser mas económicos no permiten el "acople" de la mano.



Pero al fin y al cabo no es lo mismo que el eje sea de metal o plástico, si el material de la perilla es de plástico, no aisla igual?

Jamás vi esos potes. Están excelentes.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Pero al fin y al cabo no es lo mismo que el eje sea de metal o plástico, si el material de la perilla es de plástico, no aisla igual?


Nop, por que el problema está donde "apoya" el extremo del eje, que es a escasos milímetros de la pista, y no es lo mismo tener un eje de plástico desde el dedo hasta la pista del pote, que uno de metal solo separado por 5mm de plástico en la perilla.
Yo ya hice la prueba y la sufrí bastante, y si bien el problema es completamente evitable, es muy molesto cuando estás poniendo a punto y haciendo pruebas en el módulo receptor de FM.
Por otra parte, los con ejes de metal valen entre un 40 y 60% más que el de plástico


----------



## tupolev (Ene 4, 2011)

Lo encontré en mi baúl de los recuerdos (ya tiene sus años, jeje).

Saludos


----------



## mexdoomer (Ene 4, 2011)

un receptor parecido es el que usa neoteo en esta página http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-receptor-tda7000.neo  Tambien usa un varicap, existen videos de su funcionamiento en la pagina y en youtube.
Digo, hablando de TDA7000 es buena sugerencia


----------



## lsedr (Ene 12, 2011)

Aqui les dejo una imagen con las indicaciones del receptor

http://www.4shared.com/photo/dZbnGzkr/TDA.html


----------



## mastropiero (Ene 14, 2011)

Bueno , bueno...
Ya hice el receptor y funciona muy , pero que muy bien ...
He hecho algun cambio en el esquema ya que estaba mal en principio . Ahora esta bien y los cambios estan remarcados en verde .
Le puse un amplificador LM390N a la máxima ganancia 200 . Te ahorras el previo y va de maravilla .
De alimentación cuatro pilas de recargables de 2.500mA , no poner mas que va mal .
El diodo Varicap le puse un BB106 ya que el BB105 no encontre y la bobina osciladora que tenga 6 vueltas , va mejor y centra mas las emisoras en el dial .
El bueno de Ezavalla dijo que pusiera un potenciómetro de 10 vueltas , separa muchísimo las emisoras en el dial , pero de tanto buscar se termino rompiendo . (Son una ruina física y moral esos artefactos ).
Ahora tengo el potenciómetro de 100k de carbón y va de P* M* .
Hay que poner un condensador de alta capacidad entre el positivo y negativo del receptor , que no sea menos de 4.700uf , yo tenia uno de 10.000uf y me va muy bien . ( La diferencia de potencial que produce el amplificador incide en el Varicap impidiendo cualquier sintonia).
Para ponerle una fuente de alimentación se debe de poner un condensador variable de 20pf . El mas mínimo rizado impide sintonizar .
El diodo Led , solo se apaga cuando la emisora está perfectamente sintonizada .
Es un buen receptor Superheterodino , suena de maravilla y coje todas las emisoras de FM .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2011)

Me alegro que te haya funcionado sin problemas!



mastropiero dijo:


> El diodo Led , solo se apaga cuando la emisora está perfectamente sintonizada .


Pero en el esquema el LED está al revés


----------



## mastropiero (Ene 23, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Me alegro que te haya funcionado sin problemas!
> 
> 
> Pero en el esquema el LED está al revés



¡¡OSPAS!! Es verdad .
Desde luego Ezavalla , que sería de nosotros si no fuera por vos. .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 23, 2011)

OK. Pero corregilo para que quede bien...por si alguien mas quiere armar este receptor.
Saludos!


----------



## mastropiero (Ene 23, 2011)

Ahora todo está OK
¡Un buen receptor! ...


----------



## hipatetik (Feb 12, 2011)

pregunta: ¿se puede recibir, modificando las bobinas, algo por debajo de la FM comercial? ¿El diodo varicap tiene algo que ver con esto? Pregunto, porque saqué un varicap de una radio fm portatil esas que traen un TDA7088, y lo usé para construir un circuito con TDA7000 que vi en Neoteo y por mas que cambie las espiras de las bobinas, sigo escuchando FM comercial. Gracias gente.


----------



## asterión (Feb 14, 2011)

Claro que se puede modificar las frecuencias que se pueden recepcionar, da mejores resultados modificar para escuchar frecuencias mas bajas que mas altas de la FM comercial. El varicap no tendría porque ser el problema, cambia las bobinas aumentándole las espiras groseramente (depende de que frecuencia quieres escuchar), por ejemplo 9 o 12 espiras... y bajaras la frecuencia de recepciòn de todas maneras...


----------



## hipatetik (Feb 16, 2011)

asterión dijo:


> Claro que se puede modificar las frecuencias que se pueden recepcionar, da mejores resultados modificar para escuchar frecuencias mas bajas que mas altas de la FM comercial. El varicap no tendría porque ser el problema, cambia las bobinas aumentándole las espiras groseramente (depende de que frecuencia quieres escuchar), por ejemplo 9 o 12 espiras... y bajaras la frecuencia de recepciòn de todas maneras...



Hola asterion (sos el que comentaba en neoteo?) gracias por responder!, yo estoy haciendo el receptor de neoteo, me funciono para FM comercial, pero quise probar cambiando las bobinas (uso alambre de 0,7-0,8 mm aprox. y diametro de las bobinas de 5mm), probé con 2,4, 8,12, 30 vueltas...y seguia la FM comercial medio desplazada pero ahi presente, despues, fuera de la FM, se enmudecía. Probé después con unas bobinas que estaban en una radio que tenian 12 vueltas pero eran de menor diametro llegué a escuchar canales de aire. Ahora mi duda viene con respecto al diodo varicap y el capacitor en serie con el mismo, de 4,7nF, digo, la capacitancia influirá? Tengo mis dudas respecto  al diodo como al capacitor de 4,7nF que ban en el tanque LC,  se me ocurrió cambiar el varicap y despues probar con cambiar el capacitor, pero el TDA7000 por alguna razon dejó de oscilar (creo que toque algo mientras andaba y pum...jaja)Bueno, gracias por responder. Pudiste escuchar con este integrado y el circuito de neoteo las frecuencias mas bajas? Bueno, eso solamente, gracias!


----------



## asterión (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola, si soy el que comentaba, aunque no me dieron todas las respuestas logre hacer el receptor y llevarlo a frecuencias bajas (hasta 50Mhz en mi caso, aunque pueden ser aun más bajas) y hasta 135Mhz mas o menos, en las cuales habían señales que podía escuchar (comunicaciones de torre en el aeropuerto Jorge Chávez) porque si no hay nada que escuchar no tienes la seguridad que estas en la frecuencia a menos que tengas un frecuencímetro que de por si en el caso de este IC es difícil de conectar. Con la configuración que dice el esquema funciono todo lo que te digo, solo tuve que cambiar la bobina, el capacitor en serie también bloquea la corriente continua que le llega al varicap para polarizarlo así que no debes quitarlo si no se le mete voltaje por esa pata al IC. Puedes poner fotos del montaje para darte más luces? Saludos!


----------



## mastropiero (Feb 18, 2011)

Pues parece que el circuito integrado TDA7000 , tiene potencial . 
Solamente hay que buscarlo .
Pero siempre con cuidadin, al mínimo corto se "hode"


----------



## hipatetik (Feb 19, 2011)

Fijense que puse fotos, y detalles de armado en este tema, y los videos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-imagenes-satelitales-neoteo-41389/index5.html

Pero igual les dejo un video acà que grabé...






Las bobinas son mas chicas, menor calibre de alambre y menor diametro, no me andaba sino..


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola gente les comento que desde hace varios dias vengo armando este receptor pero con el circuito que propone Neoteo, hoy despues de mucho armar bobinas logre escuchar la banda de FM comercial.  Pero mi problema es que solo escucho las frecuencias mas bajas, entre 88 y 95Mhz mas o menos. Yo creo que debe estar recibiendo entre 80 y 95MHz, porque el primer cuarto de recorrido del potenciometro no se oye nada, y luego llego hasta ese tope. ¿Como deberia hacer para aumentar la frecuencia hasta 105 MHz mas o menos? Probe variando al separacion de las espiras de la bobina que se conecta a los pines 5 y 6, la otra bobina que esta en los pines 14 y 13 no me modifica demasiado. ¿Le saco algunas vueltas o sigo jugando con la otra bobina?
La unica difernecia que tiene mi circuito es que como no concegui el varicap estoy usando dos 1N4002 y el alambre tamoco lo consegui, uso uno de más o menos 1mm de diámetro esmaltado.

Gracias por su tiempo y les garantizo que el circuito anda bien, si tienen mas experiencia que yo con la RF les va a andar del todo bien jaja.
Saludos


----------



## mastropiero (Feb 27, 2011)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Hola gente les comento que desde hace varios dias vengo armando este receptor pero con el circuito que propone Neoteo, hoy despues de mucho armar bobinas logre escuchar la banda de FM comercial.  Pero mi problema es que solo escucho las frecuencias mas bajas, entre 88 y 95Mhz mas o menos. Yo creo que debe estar recibiendo entre 80 y 95MHz, porque el primer cuarto de recorrido del potenciometro no se oye nada, y luego llego hasta ese tope. ¿Como deberia hacer para aumentar la frecuencia hasta 105 MHz mas o menos? Probe variando al separacion de las espiras de la bobina que se conecta a los pines 5 y 6, la otra bobina que esta en los pines 14 y 13 no me modifica demasiado. ¿Le saco algunas vueltas o sigo jugando con la otra bobina?
> La unica difernecia que tiene mi circuito es que como no concegui el varicap estoy usando dos 1N4002 y el alambre tamoco lo consegui, uso uno de más o menos 1mm de diámetro esmaltado.
> 
> Gracias por su tiempo y les garantizo que el circuito anda bien, si tienen mas experiencia que yo con la RF les va a andar del todo bien jaja.
> Saludos



Fijo , fijísimo que es el diodo 1N4002 ...
Le pones un BB105 o BB106 que valen unos cuantos centimos . El grosor de el cable no importa mucho . Le das cinco vueltas a la bobina osciladora , la que está en los pines 5 y 6 .
Y cogéras todas todas , las emisoras entre 88 y 108 Mhz .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2011)

Que ganas de complicarse la vida usando los 1N4002 si el BB105 se consigue sin mucho drama, o al menos alguno equivalente:
La capacidad con polarización inversa de un BB105 es de: *2.3pF a 25V hasta 17pF a 1V*
La capacidad con polarización inversa de un 1N4002 es de: *8pF a 25V hasta 20pF a 1V*

Te darás cuenta por que no lográs escuchar la parte alta de la banda de FM comercial...no?

Sin leer los datasheet no vas a ninguna parte...


----------



## mastropiero (Feb 28, 2011)

Amén a lo dicho por Ezavalla .

También te diré que a mi receptor le puse una generosa antena telescópica de un metro de longitud .


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola, muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Les comento que con la bobina con cinco vueltas pude aumentar la frecuencia y logre escuchar entre 95 y 108 MHz. El problema no es la bobina sino el “varicap del hombre pobre” porque el primer cuarto de recorrido del potenciometro sigue sin sintonizar nada. Cuando fui a comprar el BB105 no tenian ese ni ningun varicap, tampoco 1N4001 y por eso termine usando los 1N4002.
Tampoco pude encontrar un varicap entre los aparatos que tengo para despiece, pero con los resultados que obtuve estoy mas que contento.



ezavalla dijo:


> La capacidad con polarización inversa de un 1N4002 es de: *8pF a 25V hasta 20pF a 1V*



@ezavalla me podrias decir donde averiguaste estos datos? Así la próxima vez no los molesto.

De nuevo, muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2011)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> @ezavalla me podrias decir donde averiguaste estos datos? Así la próxima vez no los molesto.


 Y...del datasheet, de donde más?
Ahí te lo adjunto, pero hay una variedad importante de valores extremos dependiendo del fabricante...lo que es lógico, ya que NO SON varicaps 

PD: Figura 5 de la segunda hoja del PDF.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok gracias no había sabido interpretarlo, ahora que me lo indicaste si, muchas gracias a todos.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2011)

No problem! Que puedas arreglar el coso para tomar TODA la banda comercial.
Suerte!


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 1, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> No problem! Que puedas arreglar el coso para tomar TODA la banda comercial.
> Suerte!



Es muy fácil . Todo se basa en lo mismo ; haz el bien y no mires a quien e intercambio de conocimentos .
El mundo al igual que los circuitos electrónicos , gira o se para por puras pijadas.
El ser bueno no es ser bobo , el ser bueno es ser Justo .
 
Seamoslo si podemos .


----------



## Alcides ortega (Jun 17, 2011)

mastropiero dijo:


> este es un receptor de fm superheterodino , simple y fácil de realizar . Por eso , me dispongo a ello .
> Dicen los dicentes que trabaja bastante bien y que con la sintonia por diodo varicap , aumenta mucho la sensibilidad .
> Por ahora adelanto el esquema .:d



no consigo el varicap, como conecto diodos rectificadores para reemplazarlos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

es preferible un trimmer o unos de esos CV variables de las radiios miniatura


----------



## lsedr (Jun 20, 2011)

Alcides ortega dijo:


> no consigo el varicap, como conecto diodos rectificadores para reemplazarlos



puedes probar con un 1N4007 que anda o buscas un radio de musica fm de los pequeñitos que sintonizan digitalmente (por push botton) y sacarle el varicap...

eso fue lo que yo en mi caso hice, y encontré dos varicap...

saludos c


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 20, 2011)

O tambien en autorradios, como equipos de música malos con sintonia digital. En la parte de sintonia suelen tener unos 4 de estos, son como los TO-92, pero más chiquititos y con solo dos patas. Sus codigos son como BXXX para poder representar un varicap BBxxx.

Algunos sintonizadores de TV antiguos suelen llevar unos 6 varicaps, son unos diodos negros chiquitos con una cintita blanca o amarilla en un extremo y no tienen ningun numero impreso.

Saludos (y hare campaña para conseguir uno)


----------



## Alcides ortega (Jun 20, 2011)

ok compañeros muchas gracias por sus respuesta, ya logre conectar en paralelo los 1n4002, por el varicap, y conseguí buena sintonia con un 80% de aceptación, a sus completas ordenes


----------



## zealot2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola a todos, y bueno algunas pregunticas de neofito en el tema.

 He visto muchos circuitos de recpetores donde la bobina y el tamdem estan rodeados por una chapa metalica que ocupa dos lados o sea,  _| 
  - Para que es esta chapa?
  - Es de aluminio o de hierro?

  Estoy haciendo un receptor regenerativo de FM, ya que no tengo TDA7000 (pues vivo en Cuba) y tampoco puedo lanzarme a armar uno superheterodino a componentes discretos pues lamentablemente en ningun lugar de internet he encontrado como hacer cosas como la FI, el mezclador, todo los lugares mucha teoria pero nada en concreto, al menos para mi nivel. Bueno el problema es que el receptor me funciona bastante malucho, y con trabajo para sintonizar, a veces se esta oyendo algo, y de pronto se calla, entonces le doy unos trastazos a una bobica de choque que hay y hecha a andar de nuevo, lo tengo armado en protoboard.
  -  Es cierto que de hacerlo en un PCB puede desaparecer este comportamiento nefasto?
  -  Si es asi por que?, que tiene de malo el protoboard para esto?
  Gracias, y una vez mas disculpen mi ignorancia


----------



## asterión (Jun 21, 2011)

Amigo, alguien posiblemente pueda ampliarte el tema pero te adelanto primero que los receptores regenerativos siempre han sido poco selectivos, por eso la dificultad al sintonizar, si a eso le sumas que la armas en protoboard se pierde la poca estabilidad del circuito al usar los caminos conductores del proto como extensiones de la parte resonante, lo cual causa oscilaciones no deseadas. Lo ideal para estos circuitos es blindar con cualquier metal conductor la parte de bobina y el condensador de sintonía... habrás notado que acercando la mano basta para cambiar de emisora...


----------



## zealot2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Amigo asteion, muchas gracias me he quedado perplejo con lo que dices. EL PROBLEMA DE LA PUNETERA MANO ME TIENE LOCO, efectivamente, la acerco y se oye bien, la alejo, y no cambia pero se deja de oir, yo pensaba que me faltaba capacidad en el circuito, pero veo que es un problema del protoboard no?. Pero bueno me alegra saber que no soy el unico que le ha pasado. Gracias.


----------



## asterión (Jun 21, 2011)

Una recomendación, anda preparandote para montar un super heterodino, en caso te paresca aun muy dificil con componentes discretos, busca IC's que te puedan ayudar en las etapas dentro de algun walkie talkie o cualquier equipo de comunicación fuera de combate que encuentres por ahi...


----------



## zealot2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Si amigo, que mas quisiera yo que armar un super heterodino, pues es q\el que traen hecho todos los aparatos, tengo entendido. Pero no puedo hacerlo, porque carezco de informacion. Se las etapas, pues de eso he bajado cosas, pero no se como conectar las etapas, ni los componentes que llevan me comprendes, mucho menos sus valores.  En este momento para mi es imposible armar un heterodino. Debe de haber alguna buena y completa informacion para hacerlo a componentes discretos, pues alquien los hace no?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 8, 2012)

Tengo el receptor de FM montado y la banda de FM comercial se escucha pecfetamente, ahora me gustaria escuchar algo de banda aera. El problema es el TDA7000 disminulle la sensibilidad a partir de los 110MHz y la banda aerea Creo que esta entre:  118 y 136 MHz y como es normal pues no se escucha nada al modificar la bobinas.

Dicho lo cual se me a ocurrido colocarle un preamplificador como el que sale en esta pag:
http://www.neoteo.com/como-bajar-imagenes-desde-un-satelite-parte-ii

Pero como no dispongo de dichos componentes se me a ocurrido  (A MODO DE PRUEBA ) conectar el receptor al amplificador de TV de mi casa:

http://www.electrohogar.net/tienda/amplificador-interior-televes-mod-5528-p-504.html
El cual es capaz de amplificar entre los 47 a los 862MHz.

Pero ahora me pregunto:
¿Correra peligro el receptor si lo conecto a dicho amplificador?
¿Lo conecto directamente a la toma de antena o le coloco algo entre medio tipo resistencia, condensador etc?


----------



## miguelus (Ago 8, 2012)

Buenas noches lolo2n3055

No tiene porque pasar nada, pero tienes que tener en cuenta, principalmente dos cosas...

La frecuencia Aerea va desde 118Mhz a 136Mhz pero ojo su modulación es en AM por lo que seguramente no oirás nada y otra cuestión es que la canalización de la banda Aerea es de 25Khz por lo que, en caso de poder llegar a oir algo escucharías varios canales simultaneamente.

En receptores de AM si es posible oir modulaciones en FM pero en los Receptores de FM una de sus características es precisamente el rechazo a señales moduladas en Amplitud.

SalU2


----------



## lsedr (Ago 8, 2012)

hace un tiempo hice un receptor sencillo para la banda aerea... aquí yo escuchaba a la torre de control con solo un cable de 50 cm como antena... además escuchaba a los aviones que venian llegando a mi ciudad... estoy a unos 10 km del aeropuerto...

Este es el circuito, recibe en AM: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/

con un filtro paso banda sintonizado a una frec especifica quedaría perfecto
saludos c


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 8, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches lolo2n3055
> 
> No tiene porque pasar nada, pero tienes que tener en cuenta, principalmente dos cosas...
> 
> ...



Tenia entendido que tambien emitian en FM:





lsedr, tu circuito tiene buena pinta y parece fácil, bueno como me comentan que no tiene porque pesarle nada si conecto el receptor TDA7000 al amplificador, lo probare y si es verdad que no se podrá escuchar nada porque según dicen por aquí la banda aérea se emite en AM, pues montare tu circuito ya que parece sencillo, eso si ¿ como se fabrica la L2?


----------



## lsedr (Ago 8, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Tenia entendido que tambien emitian en FM:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8yl4vTDhDo
> 
> lsedr, tu circuito tiene buena pinta y parece fácil, bueno como me comentan que no tiene porque pesarle nada si conecto el receptor TDA7000 al amplificador, lo probare y si es verdad que no se podrá escuchar nada porque según dicen por aquí la banda aérea se emite en AM, pues montare tu circuito ya que parece sencillo, eso si ¿ como se fabrica la L2?




aquí tenes un calculador para hacer el inductor de 1.8 uH...http://www.daycounter.com/Calculators/Air-Core-Inductor-Calculator.phtml

Yo lo que hice fue sacar el inductor de un monitor de pc chatarra... puedes encontrarlo en los mismos radios de música pequeños... El inductor tiene los colores (Marrón, Gris, Oro, Plata)...

Entre los 108 y 136.975 Mhz se encuentra la banda aérea usada en aviación. Los radiofaros utilizan las frecuencias entre 108.7 Mhz y 117.9 Mhz. Las  comunicaciones por voz se realizan por arriba de los 118 Mhz, utilizando  la amplitud modulada AM.

saludos c


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 8, 2012)

lsedr Gracias por el dato del Inductor , leyendo los colores que me comentas creo que dispongo de algunos.

Ahora mes as dejao rallao respecto a lo de poder escuchar Banda Aérea en el TDA7000, según lo que me comentas de que la banda aérea va por AM, ¿Que es lo que se escucha en el video?


----------



## lsedr (Ago 8, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> lsedr Gracias por el dato del Inductor , leyendo los colores que me comentas creo que dispongo de algunos.
> 
> Ahora mes as dejao rallao respecto a lo de poder escuchar Banda Aérea en el TDA7000, según lo que me comentas de que la banda aérea va por AM, ¿Que es lo que se escucha en el video?



bueno sí, ahí se puede escuchar una transmisión en inglés... pero oficialmente es en AM, por lo menos en mi país...

saludos c


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 13, 2012)

Bueno ya que la banda aérea emite en AM y que con el TDA7000 no se puede escuchar nada hay.
Paso a intentar escuchar algo por debajo de los 88MHz, ya que entre 88 y 108MHz el circuito funciona pecfectamente.

Pero ahora me pregunto yo:

¿QUE PUEDO ESCUCHAR POR DEBAJO DE 88MHz EN FM? ( En España )


----------



## lsedr (Ago 15, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Bueno ya que la banda aérea emite en AM y que con el TDA7000 no se puede escuchar nada hay.
> Paso a intentar escuchar algo por debajo de los 88MHz, ya que entre 88 y 108MHz el circuito funciona pecfectamente.
> 
> Pero ahora me pregunto yo:
> ...


----------



## miguelus (Ago 16, 2012)

Buenos días.

Para saber que podemos encontrar por debajo de 88Mhz o en cualquier otra frecuencia, podemos visitar este enlace.

http://www.minetur.gob.es/telecomunicaciones/Espectro/Paginas/CNAF.aspx

Hay un PDF que viene desglosado todo el Espectro Radioléctrico.

Espero os sea de utilidad.

Sal U2.


----------



## electroconico (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola amigos!

También arme el receptor de radio con el tda7000 y use como amplificador un tda7050.
Sus comentarios fueron de gran ayuda.

Los puntos críticos que note en el equipo :


Voltaje estable,afecta la sintonización debido al diodo varicap.
El diodo varicap,es dificil de conseguir pero una vez con el adecuado el circuito funciona de maravilla.
Potenciometro de sintonia

Por cierto,el circuito lo energiza una celda solar-supercapacitor.sintoniza radio y parte de la TV.(Aca hubo apagon analógico así que no se que capte en esas frecuencias..seguro nada)

++Espero armar uno que sintonice frecuencia de aviación.

Les dejo una foto del prototipo que arme.


----------

